# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Cichorium intybus o achicoria.

## frfmfrfm

Cichorium intybus, la achicoria común o radicheta, es una planta herbácea perenne de la familia de las asteráceas; procede originariamente del Viejo Mundo, donde se reproduce de manera silvestre en los prados y campos en barbecho, así como a la vera de los caminos (Linneo, en su descripción original de 1753, señala textualmente: Habitat en Europa ad margines agrorum viarumque ("Habita en Europa en los bordes de los cultivos y de los caminos") wikipedia.

Bueno compañeros, he realizado estas fotos en un paseo por mi recorrido habitual por los parajes de Chipiona, Cadiz.







Espero que os guste.

----------

